# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Потерявшаяся собака в Тарту

## Arnold

Приветствую всех форумчан!
Около часа назад на автобусной остановке Кааре в Тарту. Я видел *суку* *ярко чепрачного окраса*, возраста, на вскидку *18-24* мес. Собака напугана, никому в руки не давалась, поэтому прочитать что было на ошейнике не смог.
Надеюсь, что моя информация окажется кому-нибудь полезна.

----------

